# Can anyone comfrim this?



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

Just heard that now Mass wants to ban the transfer of 'assault weapons' from civilian to civilian, and they want to register 'high-capacity' magazines? How can they register something that doesn't have a sn or anything? :roll: 

Are mass LEO's gonna be exempt from this like all the other MA gun laws?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes, what you hear is true.

The Bill has no mentioned exemptions, except that you may be transfered them under a will or estate, but you can only transfer out of state at that point....


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

http://www.mass.gov/legis/bills/senate/st01/st01335.htm

Here it is. It's a really dirty way to backdoor this section into the MA law, since they can't make the law retroactive.
I didn't see anything in it when I read it last week that outright bans person to person transfers, but when you pass away your guns will most likely go to a FFL that will only be able to sell them out of state. Maybe I should have read it again before posting but I think that mostly the jist.
I suggest that anyone that enjoys their already restricted 2nd Ammendment rights in this state calls or writes their rep about this proposed bill.


----------



## Joe000777 (May 26, 2005)

Sounds like Massachusetts is following the lead of Connecticut concerning so called “assault weapons”. Private ownership of theses firearms is prohibited even for law enforcement personnel’s private ownership. You can try to register your firearm, but it is my understanding that they rarely allow anyone to keep them in Connecticut. You have to either sell the firearm out of state or make the weapon permanently inoperable.


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

Joe, 
Do you have any more info on this or a link to their law? I was under the understanding that CT had their own AWB just like MA, mostly like the Federal one from 94. I was also told by a gun shop down there that after the federal ban went away they still couldn't sell the "evil features", but would be able to sell hi-caps. They didn't mention anything to me that privat ownership of pre-ban "AW"s were prohibited.


----------



## Joe000777 (May 26, 2005)

Dan H";p="65722 said:


> Joe,
> Do you have any more info on this or a link to their law? I was under the understanding that CT had their own AWB just like MA, mostly like the Federal one from 94. I was also told by a gun shop down there that after the federal ban went away they still couldn't sell the "evil features", but would be able to sell hi-caps. They didn't mention anything to me that privat ownership of pre-ban "AW"s were prohibited.


Dan,
Hi-caps magazines are legal in Connecticut, but according to the State's website "assault weapons" are not. I have provided the link. I have heard from people in Connecticut that there were cases of the state allowing certain firearms like AR-15 clones, (Probably if their manufactured by Colt which is in CT) to be owned without registering but I can't confirm this. Hope the link helps. 
Firearms-Assault Weapons CT


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

This is retarded! These stupid communist politicans like Barrios :icon_hum: waste their time and ours with useless solutions for public safety. This whole assault weapons ban is proven ineffective by BOJ in 2001. It should be a dead issue for christ's sake! 

Oh wait, I'm living in MA.... Never mind.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

That's O.K.
J809 and other hard-core anti-republicans can feel safer now if this law passes. Didn't violent, gun-related crime take a holiday during the Fed AWB?
:roll: 
This is a timely, scientific method to ensure "gun nuts" (Me)don't run rampant in the streets like just happened in Florida!!!!!
:wl: :uc:


----------

